

Trademark symbols in URLs - pixxel
http://pixxel.co/feed/trademark-symbols-in-urls

======
mcantrell
I can't see this becoming a thing. Just like the author points out, how would
users type these in. At best, special symbols will only be useful outside the
domain portion, but they still can't be a good idea. The good part might be
that anyone who tries this will fail hard when no one can get to their site.

------
donohoe
I sincerely hope this 'trend' dies quickly

